# Auto switch 1080i-480p?



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

A friend is convinced if you deselect all formats on the menu (the toggle up options) then the 10-250 will auto switch to source signal. I do not agree. What is your technical answer to this question and is he right or wrong?


----------



## fertree (Mar 7, 2005)

If you do that, it will simply sit on wherever it was last set, and you would have to actually get off the couch and walk over to the unit to change resolutions. This, of course, would be in direct violation of HD couch potato directives, and might cause you to stutter, freeze, restart, drool and other terrible things


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Why would you want to do that? Just set the output of the HDTiVo to whatever is the native resolution for the TV. The HDTiVo will upconvert.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> Why would you want to do that? Just set the output of the HDTiVo to whatever is the native resolution for the TV. The HDTiVo will upconvert.


Because most TVs don't allow panorama, just, widezoom, etc. modes for 720p or 1080i. These modes make viewing 4:3 SD channels much better looking than a full screen stretch or pillar boxing. I am constantly using the up key to switch between 480i and 1080i and an automatic native mode output resolution feature would be nice. Other Directv recievers do this as well as my Comcast STB.


----------



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

hiker said:


> Because most TVs don't allow panorama, just, widezoom, etc. modes for 720p or 1080i. These modes make viewing 4:3 SD channels much better looking than a full screen stretch or pillar boxing. I am constantly using the up key to switch between 480i and 1080i and an automatic native mode output resolution feature would be nice. Other Directv recievers do this as well as my Comcast STB.


that's only true when using HDMI


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

flmgrip said:


> that's only true when using HDMI


And also true when using component output. S-Video and composite output requires the HR10 to be in 480i mode.


----------



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

i was referringto the tv beeing "looked in" at full mode. to my knowledge you can change the ratios and zoom functions on your tv when you use the component input on your tv (and watch HD)


----------



## RoyGBiv (Apr 26, 2004)

flmgrip said:


> i was referringto the tv beeing "looked in" at full mode. to my knowledge you can change the ratios and zoom functions on your tv when you use the component input on your tv (and watch HD)


Not on many TVs including my Panny plasma. I can only use the TV stretch/zoom controls when the TV is receiving a 480i/p signal. Since the HD TiVo only allows stretching, not zooming, when I get a letterboxed signal from my local PBS station (which is relatively frequent these days), to stretch it i have to change the output resolution to 480p.

SMK


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

flmgrip said:


> i was referringto the tv beeing "looked in" at full mode. to my knowledge you can change the ratios and zoom functions on your tv when you use the component input on your tv (and watch HD)


I can't.

You don't even know what TV is in use and you decide you know how it works?


----------



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

btwyx said:


> I can't.
> 
> You don't even know what TV is in use and you decide you know how it works?





flmgrip said:


> to my knowledge


i have four tv's. all different brands and technolgy. and i can do it on all four.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

flmgrip said:


> i have four tv's.





flmgrip said:


> when you use the component input on your tv (and watch HD)


You still don't know what TV is in use. You can't extrapolate from a sample of 4 and make difinitve unqualified statements about every example in existance.

Your statement is not true, I have a counter example.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

flmgrip said:


> i was referringto the tv beeing "looked in" at full mode. to my knowledge you can change the ratios and zoom functions on your tv when you use the component input on your tv (and watch HD)


On my TV(Panny 34" directview widescreen), the input method(ie. component vs DVI vs HDMI) has nothing to do with it(just about all the TV's I looked at were all like this). It's all based on the format(ie. 1080i, 480i, 480p) the TV is in. I cannot change any ratios or modes in 1080i format. In 480i, I can Zoom, Stretch or use their "Just" mode which only stretches the outter sides of the picture and leaves the middle, where you are usually focused, unstretched, so it looks much more natural.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Chuck_IV said:


> On my TV(Panny 34" directview widescreen), the input method(ie. component vs DVI vs HDMI) has nothing to do with it(just about all the TV's I looked at were all like this). It's all based on the format(ie. 1080i, 480i, 480p) the TV is in. I cannot change any ratios or modes in 1080i format. In 480i, I can Zoom, Stretch or use their "Just" mode which only stretches the outter sides of the picture and leaves the middle, where you are usually focused, unstretched, so it looks much more natural.


Same thing with my Mits 65" RP.


----------



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

back to the original OP



qposner said:


> A friend is convinced if you deselect all formats on the menu (the toggle up options) then the 10-250 will auto switch to source signal. I do not agree. What is your technical answer to this question and is he right or wrong?


he is wrong



btwyx said:


> You still don't know what TV is in use. You can't extrapolate from a sample of 4 and make difinitve unqualified statements about every example in existance.
> 
> Your statement is not true, I have a counter example.


dude, who cares ? the OP certainly does not, he left this thread a long time ago. and i will follow his lead and not get involved in some useless discussion.

i never said ALL TV's, i said to my knowledge, which is based on the four tv's i have. i never said i am some tv guru, just pitching in my opinion and hopefully sometimes help too. if guys like you want to turn around every word. go knock yourself out.


----------



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Why would you want to do that? Just set the output of the HDTiVo to whatever is the native resolution for the TV. The HDTiVo will upconvert.


How well does the HDTivo upconvert though? My plasma has a Faroudja chip for upconverting/deinterlacing so I'm constantly switching between resolutions (SD in 480i, HD in 720p/1080i) as I want my tv to do the work...I wish the HDTivo could automatically switch to the source format...


----------



## jmarks2001 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm about to take the HDTV plunge and the convenience of switching signals/stretching modes is a big deal to me.

I can't stand pillar-boxing, so I'm looking into TVs that have good stretching/scaling capabilities. However, I don't want it to be a big hassle when I come across something in 4:3 that I want to watch.

Here's my ideal scenario:
Have my HD-Tivo (which I don't own yet) set to output a 1080i signal. The HDTivo will also have the "pillar-boxing" option turned on (assuming it has that option like my father's old RCA HD Receiver). While flipping channels, I find something in 4:3 that I want to watch...it's showing up pillar-boxed. I'd like to hit one button to make it switch to the "stretched" mode of my choice. 

From what I've read, the HD-Tivo doesn't have any worthwhile stretching modes built-in. You'll either end up with a distorted or cut-off picture. So I'm looking into TVs that can do this for me. Specifically, a HItachi which has something called "Expanded" mode, and a Toshiba which has something similar (just named differently). As most of you probably know, this type of mode only stretches things to the far left and right of the picture to fill out the screen, leaving the center of the picture relatively un-distorted. From reading here, I've determined that most TVs will only apply stretching to 480i signals, and as I stated in my "ideal scenario" above, I'm outputting at 1080i. If I can set the HD-Tivo to toggle between 480i and 1080i with the touch of a button, I want my TV to recognize that change in signal and automatically go in and out of the stretching mode of my choice.

Is this possible? And if so, what TVs have you all had success with this kind of set up.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

jmarks2001,
There is nothing completely automatic that I know of. What I do is use the TiVo up key to toggle between 480i and 1080i (actually takes 2 up key presses). All the TVs I've tried this technique with will automatically switch to the "panorama" mode (assuming that is the aspect mode it was last set). Even if you have a TV that will allow "panorama" aspect on 720p or 1080i (my JVC LCD allows this), you would still need to use the TV's remote to make the aspect switch when changing between SD and HD channels.


----------



## jmarks2001 (Dec 14, 2003)

hiker said:


> jmarks2001,
> There is nothing completely automatic that I know of. What I do is use the TiVo up key to toggle between 480i and 1080i (actually takes 2 up key presses). All the TVs I've tried this technique with will automatically switch to the "panorama" mode (assuming that is the aspect mode it was last set). Even if you have a TV that will allow "panorama" aspect on 720p or 1080i (my JVC LCD allows this), you would still need to use the TV's remote to make the aspect switch when changing between SD and HD channels.


Yeah, I didn't mean entirely "automatic". But you're saying that one or two presses of a button on your Tivo remote can force it into 480i output, at which point the TV will switch to "panorama" mode. I'm assuming if you switch back to 720p or 1080i, that the TV will abandon that mode, right?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Yes, going back to HD resolution will force the TV back to full aspect mode. At least that's the way it works for various models of Sony, Panasonic, JVC, Sharp, Samsung and Mitsubishi TVs I've tried.


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

With my H10-250 set at 1080i and connected via HDMI to my Toshiba 57h84, all of the TV's stretch modes except full are available (it has natural; theater wide 1, 2, or 3; or full). However, if I set the H10-250's output to 720p, I cannot use the stretch modes (go figure; the TV's native resolution is 1080i, so I guess that has something to do with it). The interaction between source output and TV varies by brand and model. The only way to find out is to ask owners or test drive the TVs. Happy hunting!


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm confused on my tv if something is in hd its in hd. I can have it on 480 and turn it to an hd channel and its hd. I've even tivoed the same thing on my non hd and compared its def. in hd.


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

flmgrip said:


> i have four tv's. all different brands and technolgy. and i can do it on all four.


I am guessing you are incorrect. I have three sets, three different brands, three different technologies and all of them provide the same screen options when the resolution is 720p or 1080i regardless as to whether or not that signal is input on HDMI or component.


----------



## giser (Aug 17, 2005)

fliptheflop said:


> I'm confused on my tv if something is in hd its in hd. I can have it on 480 and turn it to an hd channel and its hd. I've even tivoed the same thing on my non hd and compared its def. in hd.


I can watch HD programs while my HD Tivo is set to 480i or 480p and with my HDTV set to that source, be it S-video, composite or either 480i or 480p component and it's still not HD. It will look great and all but, unless both reciever and HDTV are set to 720p or 1080i through the appropriate cabling and connections it's just HD that's been downconverted to SD or ED and your viewing it that way. It's got to be one of the biggest mistake people make regarding HDTV. That and the "Digital means HD" myth.

My HD Tivo will always record HD programs in HD regardless of how (if) I'm viewing it when it's recorded and will play back in HD as long as everything is set to HD.

My Samsung 16:9 CRT RP HDTV has a zoom1 option in 480i (I haven't tried 480p) which works well for letterbox sd programming. Just slightly squashed vertically. It only has 16:9 or 4:3 in HDTV mode. It automatically detects 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i through component input. I'm using HDMI to DVI.


----------

